# Portable stereo ideas for Highsider



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

goes anywhere......almost  ;D








[/img]


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Dewalt and Milwuakee work radios but with the florida weather I dont think they would make it in a good storm. Plus, no dry storage available. Do they make any nice portable weather proof radios that wont sink the boat with its weight?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://waterproofboombox.net/

http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/ZS-H10CP


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

This is what I carry on my skiff - not cheap but very small, very tough, very good sound. The tuner is excellent, its actually a stereo tuner thru headphones and the line out jack - I use mine plugged into an amplifier at home and it has reception and sound almost as good as my Magnum Dynalab tuner! 

http://www.tivoliaudio.com/product.php?productid=152&cat=266&page=1


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my buddies got a ryobi 18 volt radio that works great, its smaller than the dewalt and can be stored very easily. i carry a garbge bag for my dewalt if rain looks like its a threat


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

west marine used to sell a cooler with built in speakers and a mini amp that had a male head phone jack plug on it, the amp took 4 AA batteries, i have one around the house somewhere works great, i think it was called icy tunes? cheap too only like 30 bucks works great


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just waiting on all the parts to come in and I think I will just wing it. Thx for all the good ideas, I probably will end up using the ideas of all of you until I find something I like. Happy fishing!


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

I used to drive a big truck and we had a different truck everyday. I made up a box from an old Samsonite cosmetic case. Had speakers in the top, rubber duckie FM antenna and mag mount CB antenna. I even had a 150 watt lineir amp for the CB. Used it everyday for close to 10 years. Not water proof but got me through the day. 
I think I would just go with a boom box these days.
Personally I would go with a Sirius Boom Box and a plastic bag for rain events


----------

